# Ich lasse mir das Haar von dem Friseur schneiden



## herrkeinname

Sind die beiden Sätze korrekt? Welchen der Sätze zieht ihr vor?

_Ich lassen den Frisuer mir das Haar schneiden.
Ich lasse mir das Haar von dem Frisuer schneiden._


----------



## uguban

herrkeinname said:


> Sind die beiden Sätze korrekt? Welchen der Sätze zieht ihr vor?
> 
> _Ich lasse den Frisuer mir das Haar schneiden. _
> _Ich lasse mir das Haar von dem Frisuer schneiden. _


 
Hi,

ich würde spontan aber sagen: 
Ich lasse mir vom Friseur die Haare schneiden.

Gruß


----------



## starrynightrhone

uguban said:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde spontan aber sagen:
> Ich lasse mir vom Friseur die Haare schneiden.


 
Würde ich auch so sagen, nur sind Friseurinnen meistens weiblich:

"Ich lasse mir von der Friseurin die Haare schneiden."


----------



## uguban

starrynightrhone said:


> nur sind Friseurinnen meistens weiblich


 
 Da kennst du Köln aber schlecht!


----------



## starrynightrhone

uguban said:


> Da kennst du Köln aber schlecht!


 

Haha, stimmt, kenne ich wirklich nicht. Zumindest meine sind es immer


----------



## Hutschi

Heißt es in der weiblichen Form "Friseuse" oder "Friseurin"?
Ist die Form "Frisörin" korrekt?

Geht auch die Form: "Ich lasse mir beim Frisör die Haare schneiden"? Diese würde ich vorziehen.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Hutschi said:


> Heißt es in der weiblichen Form "Friseuse" oder "Friseurin"?
> Ist die Form "Frisörin" korrekt?


 

Hallo Hutschi, 
laut Duden heißt es:

_Friseur, auch Frisör; Friseurin, auch Frisörin_
_[...] Friseuse (älter für Friseurin)_

Ich ziehe erstere Schreibweise ("Friseurin") vor, weil sie mir einfach besser gefällt. Rational begründen kann ich das aber nicht.




Hutschi said:


> Geht auch die Form: "Ich lasse mir beim Frisör die Haare schneiden"? Diese würde ich vorziehen.


 
Gefällt mir auch gut, nur würde ich eben "beim Friseur" schreiben


----------



## heidita

Hutschi said:


> Heißt es in der weiblichen Form "Friseuse" oder "Friseurin"?
> Ist die Form "Frisörin" korrekt?
> 
> Geht auch die Form: "Ich lasse mir beim Frisör die Haare schneiden"? Diese würde ich vorziehen.


 
Ich war über die _Friseurin_ erstaunt (auch richtig). In meiner Zeit sagte man nur Frisöse.


Grundform: Frisörin 
neue Rechtschreibung von: Friseurin
Grundform: Frisöse 
Form(en): Frisöse, Frisösen
Ich hätte geasgt:

*Ich lasse mir die Haare vom Frisör schneiden*, egal ob das eine Frisöse macht.


----------



## uguban

"Friseurin" oder "Frisörin" ist egal, die zweit Schreibweise ist einfach die eingedeutschte. Die Berufsbezeichnungen auf -euse sollte man nicht verwenden. Ich glaube, weil sie zu sehr an 'Fritteuse' erinnern  , oder auf jeden Fall einen abwertenden Beigeschmack haben sollen.

Geht auch die Form: "Ich lasse mir beim Frisör die Haare schneiden"?
 Wieso sollte das nicht gehen? Es ist dann nur eben nicht ausgeschlossen, dass dir vielleicht der Lehrling o.ä. die Haare schneidet.


----------



## cyanista

starrynightrhone said:


> Hallo Hutschi,
> laut Duden heißt es:
> 
> _Friseur, auch Frisör; Friseurin, auch Frisörin_
> _[...] Friseuse (älter für Friseurin)_
> 
> Ich ziehe erstere Schreibweise ("Friseurin") vor, weil sie mir einfach besser gefällt. Rational begründen kann ich das aber nicht.



Ich kann mich auch nicht mit "Frisör" anfreunden. Es bleibt mir schleierhaft, warum ausgerechnet dieses Wort eingedeutscht werden muss. Entweder ist man konsequent und schreibt dann auch Regissör, Ingenör und Kontrollör - oder man lässt es sein!


----------



## starrynightrhone

cyanista said:


> Ich kann mich auch nicht mit "Frisör" anfreunden. Es bleibt mir schleierhaft, warum ausgerechnet dieses Wort eingedeutscht werden muss. Entweder ist man konsequent und schreibt dann auch Regissör, Ingenör und Kontrollör - oder man lässt es sein!


 
  Wirklich schrecklich, da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht!


----------



## Acrolect

cyanista said:


> Entweder ist man konsequent und schreibt dann auch Regissör, Ingenör und *Kontrollör* - oder man lässt es sein!



In Österreich entgehen wir diesem Problem, weil es bei uns offiziell _Kontrollor _und nicht _Kontrolleur _heißt ;-) (ich war beim Googeln über die Form _Kontrolleur _erstaunt, hatte ich noch nie gelesen).


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:


> ...und schreibt dann auch Regissör, Ingenör und Kontrollör...



Den Kwafför nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## starrynightrhone

FloVi said:


> Den Kwafför nicht zu vergessen.


 
Ein Kwafför?  

Was ist denn das bitte?


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:


> Ich kann mich auch nicht mit "Frisör" anfreunden. Es bleibt mir schleierhaft, warum ausgerechnet dieses Wort eingedeutscht werden muss. Entweder ist man konsequent und schreibt dann auch Regissör, Ingenör und Kontrollör - oder man lässt es sein!


Danke, Cyanista, genau so sehe ich das auch!

zu Friseurin/Friseuse: Heutztage verwendet man fast ausschließlich _Friseurin_! Warum _Friseuse_ aber abwertend sein soll, konnte mir noch niemand befriedigend erklären.

Kajjo


----------



## starrynightrhone

starrynightrhone said:


> Ein Kwafför?
> 
> Was ist denn das bitte?


 

Ok, jetzt hab ich's.

Man kann doch das schöne französische *Coiffeur* nicht so verunstalten!


----------



## Whodunit

uguban said:


> "Friseurin" oder "Frisörin" ist egal, die zweit Schreibweise ist einfach die eingedeutschte. Die Berufsbezeichnungen auf -euse sollte man nicht verwenden. Ich glaube, weil sie zu sehr an 'Fritteuse' erinnern  , oder auf jeden Fall einen abwertenden Beigeschmack haben sollen.


 
 

Einen negativen Beigeschmack? Ich muss mich jedesmal zurückhalten, wenn ich _Friseurin_ höre oder lese. Persönlich hätte ich _Friseurin_ sogar als orthographisch und stilistisch falsch angestrichen.



> Geht auch die Form: "Ich lasse mir beim Frisör die Haare schneiden"?


 
So würde ich das auch sagen.



Kajjo said:


> zu Friseurin/Friseuse: Heutztage verwendet man fast ausschließlich _Friseurin_! Warum _Friseuse_ aber abwertend sein soll, konnte mir noch niemand befriedigend erklären.


 
Ich verwende nur Frisöse oder Friseuse! Mich stört es regelrecht, wenn jemand Friseurin sagt. Aber dieses Wort ist ja nun ma völliger Humbug: Friseur (rein französisch) + -in (rein deutsch)??? Dann doch wenigstens Frisörin, wenn überhaupt.

Zum Glück gibt es keine Regisseurinnen, Kontrolleurinnen, Chauffeurinnen und Choiffeurinnen, oder?


----------



## uguban

Whodunit said:


> Persönlich hätte ich _Friseurin_ sogar als orthographisch und stilistisch falsch angestrichen.
> Nur gut, dass Lehrer bei Korrekturen nicht nach persönlichem Geschmack anstreichen dürfen, sondern nach verbindlichen Maßgaben, wenigstens was Grammatik und Orthoraphie angeht.
> 
> Zum Glück gibt es keine Regisseurinnen, Kontrolleurinnen.
> Machst du Witze?


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Muß noch jemand an den Film _Manta, Manta_ denken, wenn er das Wort  _Friseuse_ hört?


----------



## FloVi

Piotr_WRF said:


> Muß noch jemand an den Film _Manta, Manta_ denken, wenn er das Wort  _Friseuse_ hört?



Jau, jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, warum man Manta-Fahrer nur Montags beerdigen durfte.


----------



## Whodunit

Whodunit said:


> Zum Glück gibt es keine Regisseurinnen, Kontrolleurinnen, Chauffeurinnen und Choiffeurinnen, oder?


 
Ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen. Wieso gibt es denn Regisseurinnen und Kontrolleurinnen? 

Muss man heute alles _verweiblichen_?


----------



## uguban

Whodunit said:


> Ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen. Wieso gibt es denn Regisseurinnen und Kontrolleurinnen?
> 
> Muss man heute alles _verweiblichen_?


 
   Süß. Tja, die guten alten Zeiten! Heute wollen die Frauen halt überall mitmachen.


----------



## Aurin

Kajjo said:


> Danke, Cyanista, genau so sehe ich das auch!
> 
> zu Friseurin/Friseuse: Heutztage verwendet man fast ausschließlich _Friseurin_! Warum _Friseuse_ aber abwertend sein soll, konnte mir noch niemand befriedigend erklären.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Ich weiß es auch nicht, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es über die Ähnlichkeit zur Masseuse kommt. Während früher Masseuse das weibliche Pendant zum Masseur war, macht heute eine Masseuse "sexuelle"  und eine Masseurin therapeutische Massagen.
Da könnte es als abwertend aufgefasst werden, wenn anstatt Masseurin Masseuse gesagt wird.


----------



## martinka! :)

starrynightrhone said:


> Hallo Hutschi,
> laut Duden heißt es:
> 
> _Friseur, auch Frisör; Friseurin, auch Frisörin_
> _[...] Friseuse (älter für Friseurin)_
> 
> Gefällt mir auch gut, nur würde ich eben "beim Friseur" schreiben


 

Sind es die alte Rechtschreibung und neue Rechtschreibung Versionen?
Kennt ihr vielleicht eine Web Seite, wo ich Infos über die Unterschiede bekommen könnte?
Ich habe nur die neue gelernt, und ich weiss nie, was an den Sachen, die ich korriegieren soll, einfach nur falsch ist oder alte Rechtschreibung!  

Vielen Dank..
M.


----------



## Jana337

martinka! :) said:


> Sind es die alte Rechtschreibung und neue Rechtschreibung Versionen?
> Kennt ihr vielleicht eine Web Seite, wo ich Infos über die Unterschiede bekommen könnte?
> Ich habe nur die neue gelernt, und ich weiss nie, was an den Sachen, die ich korriegieren soll, einfach nur falsch ist oder alte Rechtschreibung!
> 
> Vielen Dank..
> M.


In den Forumressourcen findest Du einige Links und im Forum gab es dazu Diskussionen.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Artikel ist schon etwas alt, aber ich habe gerade eine analoge Form gefunden: in Englisch scheint es ähnlich zu sein. Und man soll ja auch nach vorhandenen Artikeln suchen.

In Deutsch kann ich sowohl sagen: "Ich lasse mir die Haare schneiden" als auch "Ich lasse mir das Haar schneiden".
Im zweiten Fall ist es ein Wort, das nichtabzählbare Mengen abbildet, im ersten kann man im Prinzip zählen.

Ich übertrage einen englischen Scherz, den Pinker erwähnt hat, sinngemäß ins Deutsche:

Er hat viele Haare aber wenig Haar.

In Deutsch sind beide Formen beim Friseur möglich, wie oben schon erwähnt wurde, gibt es aber Vorzüge.

Woran liegt es, dass beide Möglichkeiten bestehen und korrekt sind - aber doch kräftig gestritten wird, was vorzuziehen sei? 

Verwechslungsgefahr mit "Ich lasse mir das eine Haar schneiden" bestehen ja offensichtlich nicht.


----------

